# Molding glass in the BQ, cool stuff!



## RodISHI (May 2, 2009)

Doing a little research on smelting recycled glass I came across this video of guys molding glass that they cooked in a BQ. 

I am into sculpture, ceramics, design, making molds and glass. My newest project is making glass tiles as soon as I can decide for sure how I want to melt the glass to make them. The kiln cost a small fortune to operate so I have been looking for something more along the lines that I can afford to do at the moment.

The video is fun stuff! If you are into making things.


Making Glass in a Grill [With Video!] | Popular Science


----------



## strollingbones (May 3, 2009)

not one to rain on your bbq...but that looks dangerous as hell.....you can normally rent kiln time at glass studios....and you can do more than one piece at a time...fused glass....most of the time they will attempt to sell you special glass for fusing...they are pricey....you can use about any kind for fusing...


this was more a molding of glass....i dont think the danger was worth it...they are inside...they are using a shop vac to increase flames...etc....


----------



## RodISHI (May 3, 2009)

Poo, Strolling you just ruined it for me...

Just kidding. We are thinking more along the lines of outside using propane torches and some fire bricks. I just thought the BQ thing was interesting. It should have a warning on it, "kids don't try this at home". I did not know one could get a BQ so hot.

I have a large kiln. Glass can ruin the electric kiln so not going to use it for glass. We live in the sticks a long ways from anyone with a glass kiln. I have boxes of monitor glass (some of it has melted parts and pieces in there that already turned real pretty in the fire) and jars and jars and more jars of glaze if I want to add colors. Plus I can make a ceramic mold for the glass if I decide on a certain shape I want in it.


----------



## strollingbones (May 7, 2009)

okay a friend of mine says you can build a kiln with fire bricks and use wood to heat it.....now i havent looked at the instructions to do this...but that would be one solution


----------



## shintao (Dec 27, 2010)

RodISHI said:


> Poo, Strolling you just ruined it for me...
> 
> Just kidding. We are thinking more along the lines of outside using propane torches and some fire bricks. I just thought the BQ thing was interesting. It should have a warning on it, "kids don't try this at home". I did not know one could get a BQ so hot.
> 
> I have a large kiln. Glass can ruin the electric kiln so not going to use it for glass. We live in the sticks a long ways from anyone with a glass kiln. I have boxes of monitor glass (some of it has melted parts and pieces in there that already turned real pretty in the fire) and jars and jars and more jars of glaze if I want to add colors. Plus I can make a ceramic mold for the glass if I decide on a certain shape I want in it.



My thought is that using your BQ might put poisons in the grease of the lid and sides that might transfer back to your meats at a latter date.

How big a kiln do you need? You can construct one out of fire brick. And needing a hot flame, how making yourself a small jet tourbo motor to feed the inside for the flame. I know a guy who made one. I think his runs off LP gas & makes a heck of a noise. But it really gets hot. You might be able to buy the engine in a hobby store.


----------

